# CSV Docs to avoid rejection



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been enquiring through various sources as what all docs are required ? 
I have visited VFS, Embassy, DHA website, but I am still confused on these 3 points, as my CSV was rejected due to accommodation proof not provided and insufficient funds.
My queries are :
1. Is it mandatory to attach resignation/relieving letter from the current employer ?
2. Accommodation proof has to be furnished ?
3. What should be the balance in the account in 3 months statement ? On VFS/DHA websites it's mentioned INR 15k approx. Is it like for entire 3 months statement, the account should have not dipped below 15k ? There is no clarity on it.
4. What else are the vital points ?

I would appreciate if anyone could clarify


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,

The below documents are requested over and above the website list:

1) Resignation acceptance letter or Reliving letter (If applied independently)
2) Accommodation stay proof in SA
3) The balance i have been informed by visa agents is that it should be approx 1.2 lakhs over a period of three months, however they never specified whether every month the balance should stay atleast 1.2 lakhs

They are trying to ensure that you have enough money to travel back and survive on your own in SA, so they are looking for approx 25K ZAR equivalent in the account.


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Shri for the valuable info.

1. It looked weird and illogical if embassy expect to provide Relieving letter. Not sure if one would resign and then apply for Visa.
2. That makes sense and can be furnished
3. This again has an ambiguity. From visa agents what I'v come to know is that each day balance should not be less than INR 30 k. At the time of my first attempt, I showed balance of INR 1.5 lacs, but that was variable, not consistent for 3 months.

Not confident to proceed again.


----------

